# Merry christmas!



## Ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry christmas all, have a great one, and a fab new year


----------



## Rick (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes, Merry Christmas.


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 25, 2006)

merry christmas everyone  btw Ian when will you sell the devils flower mantids


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas. Oh, my parents went and got me what looks to be a pretty awesome read. Check it out:

http://www.amazon.com/Praying-Mantids-Fred...TF8&amp;s=books


----------



## Orin (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!! Best wishes in the coming 2007, and another great year for mantis hobbyist!


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 25, 2006)

nice yen lol


----------

